# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Подготовка по курсам: Преподаватель 1С:ЦСО

## pushkino

:yes:Кто проходил курс для *Преподавателя 1С:ЦСО* по курсам:

1. *"1С:Предприятие 8. Управление Торговлей". Практическое применение типовой конфигурации*;
2. *Внедрение и адаптация типового решения "Управление Торговлей"*;
3. *Использование конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия"* (пользовательские режимы);
4. *Внедрение и адаптация конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия"*;
5. "Конфигурирование в системе "1С:Предприятие 8". *"Решение оперативных задач"*;
6. "Конфигурирование в системе "1С:Предприятие 8". *"Решение бухгалтерских задач"*;
7. Возможности прикладного решения "*1С:Документооборот 8*";

*Пожалуйста*, поделитесь Вопросами с Ответами по методическим материалами, выполненными заданиями.:)

----------


## jobkostya1c8

Здравствуйте. Аналогичная просьба. Кто-нибудь готовился и проходил тренинг со сдачей экзамена фирмы "1С" на преподавателя ЦСО по направлению "1С Бухгалтерия 3.0" (пользовательские режимы)?
Я работаю разработчиком 1С 8.3 на "фикси", в основном с Бухгалтерией 3.0 КОРП и раз есть свободное время и возможности решил посвятить время самообразованию и повышению квалификации. Буду рад, если кто-нибудь подскажет где можно найти какие-то материалы по данному экзамену и тренингу. Возможно, кто-то уже сдавал и есть какие-то старые наработки и решения. Буду очень рад помощи и со своей стороной поделюсь книгами, курсами (пришлось заказывать официльные), консультациями.
Не как не могу найти курс по "1С:Бухгалтерия 8". Практическое освоение бухучета с самого начала". В старой редакции только попалась методичка 2009г., а там часть материалов уже неактуальна.

----------

